# Problemas para conectar a rede wirelless

## henriqueapgomes

Não consigo me conectar a rede sem fio na faculdade.

Já tentei conectar pelo NetworkManager, wpa_supplicant, Wicd e utilizar o iwconfig, mas nada.

A rede exibe do essid e tem sistema de encripitação de chave wep 128 bits ACSII e sistema de autenticação open system e shared key com 13 digitos.

Utilizei o ndiswrapper e o wext para minha placa de rede e não funciona com nenhum dos dois.

Toda vez que tento me conectar ao chegar o momento da verificação da chave, a conexão é desfeita.

Preciso de ajuda. Estou precisando me concetar à internet para fazer trabalhos.

----------

## njsg

Qual é a placa wireless?

Que driver estás a usar?

Para além de poder ser difícil saber como configurar a rede sem fios (se não te derem as instruções para o programa que usas), há alguns casos em que ou o driver não funciona a 100%, ou é preciso configurar alguma coisa no kernel, e sem isso nem mesmo as definições certas da rede sem fios funcionam!

Ele dá alguma mensagem a explicar porque é que desliga? Experimenta usar o wpa_supplicant e correr o wpa_cli. Se ele tentar ligar e falhar com o wpa_cli aberto, deve escrever no ecrã porque é que falhou.

----------

## henriqueapgomes

A minha placa de rede wireless é uma Realtek RTL818B, funciona (ao menos encontra as redes que estão próximas) tanto com o driver wext quanto com o driver do Windows XP pelo ndiswrapper.

Não tenho como baixar o wpa_cli, então utilizei o wicd que já estava instalado. Ele primeiramente avisava que não conseguiu estabelecer conexão por senha errada.

Desinstalei o wpa_supplicant, o NetworkManager e desativei o ndiswrapper então ele passou a acusar que não consegue obter número de Ip.

Não sei se ajuda, mas se precisar instalar o wpa_cli, por favor, me envie o link para baixá-lo.

Obrigado pela ajuda e desculpe-me pela demora em responder.

----------

